

The best way to guard your privacy - cowonder
http://www.cowonder.com
facebook, twitter and other services don't give a sh*t about your privacy. coWonder does.
======
williamsiddall
Step 1: don't give your email address to some random website

~~~
cowonder
coWonder does not believe that fb and twitter don't give a sh _t about your
privacy. It was a mistake on our part (coWonder) to post such statement.
Mistakes happen, just like sh_ t does.

